# Fermo restando il pagamento



## ..ed..

Devo tradurre alcune clausole di un'offerta per un cliente. Mi è un pò ostico la parte "fermo restando"...non so se esista un equivalente in francese...

*Per quantitativi inferiori ai 90 cartoni lo sconto rimane del 12%, fermo restando il pagamento* (se si ordinano meno di 90 cartoni sarà concesso ugualmente uno sconto del 12% ma dipende dalla modalità di pagamento).

*Pour quantitatives inferérieurs à 90 cartons l’escompte reste du 12%, ...........(?) le paiement.*


----------



## Corsicum

Proposition ...je ne suis pas certain..à valider :
_Pour des commandes d’une quantité inférieure à 90 cartons la remise(escompte, réduction) est maintenu(e) (est toujours de) à 12%, sous réserve des modalités de paiement (à négocier ?/ à préciser / ..qui doivent être conformes aux modalités de l’escompte ? ) _


----------



## Necsus

Le Garzanti propose:
_fermo_ _restando che_..., étant bien entendu que...


----------



## Corsicum

Necsus said:


> Le Garzanti propose:
> _fermo_ _restando che_..., étant bien entendu que...


Merci d’avoir rectifié, effectivement dans ce cas il faut utiliser : _fermo_ _restando che_.= _étant bien entendu que... _
Pour plusieurs recherches dans les textes juridiques http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do
On retrouve bien :
*Fermo restante che*_ = Etant entendu que = étant bien entendu que (_et aussi _si = quitte à )_
*A patto che*_ = in subordine che = previa= Sous réserve = à condition que_

*Sous réserve* formule la condition, exprime une condition contractuelle formelle. Une relation stricte de cause à effet.
_Etant entendu que_ : est un rappel des conditions, _sous réserve_ est implicite. 
Vu aussi :
_Ce produit vous est livré *sous réserve* de votre acceptation intégrale_
_Questo prodotto è offerto *a patto che* siano accettate senza cambiamenti_

On pourrait dire en français :
*Etant entendu que*_ (fermo_ _restando che) __les conditions de prix sont valables *sous réserve d’une*(a patto che ) quantité minimum commandée ou __des modalités de paiement ._

*Merci pour vos corrections.*


----------



## ..ed..

Merci à tous!


----------

